# I had a fling



## chinesegirl

Can you tell me how to translate" I had a fling with her, but it was just  a fling " into spanish?

What is the spanish meaning for "fling" in this sentence?


----------



## Salmantina

Hi,

I would say something like: "Tuve un flirteo con ella, pero no era nada más"

Let's see what the Spaniards have to say.

Greetings


----------



## Sallyb36

n fam 
1   aventura amorosa: she had a fling with the actor, tuvo una aventura con el actor 
2   juerga


----------



## vignette

Yo soy nativa de España. En una conversación entre amigos diríamos:
"Tuve un lío con ella, pero no fue más que eso"

Cualquier español lo entendería.


----------



## vignette

Otros sinónimos:
-aventura; es una palabra más formal, la utilizan las personas mayores.
-rollo; muy informal, la utilizan los jóvenes.

También puedes utilizar expresiones en lugar de nombres:
-"me lié con ella"
-"me enrollé con ella"


----------



## chinesegirl

Thank you for your all guys help! ! !
And to Vignette>>
If I say 
Tuve una relacion de amigo con derecho a roce con ella?
or If I say
Estaba solo tonteando con ella?
Are they correct?
Cheers


----------



## vignette

"Tuve una relación de amigo con derecho a roce con ella" is a funny expression; it's correct and it means that you have not any commitment with that person.

"Estaba sólo tonteando con ella" means that the affair or relation was not serious at all, and also that the boy who is speaking doesn't really care much about the girl...


----------



## vignette

And yes, they both are correct. The first is more formal than the second.


----------



## chinesegirl

THANK YOU VIGNETTE!
To Vignette again>>
I heard some people called my friend ( a boy ) Chucha, Chuchi( I don't know if I spell right ), I don't think it is an offending word, and sounds like a nick.
Can you tell me what does it mean?


----------



## vignette

Neither "chucha" nor "chuchi" means anything in spanish. It seems to me to be a latin-american expression but they're not used in Spain


----------



## Solitario

They are nicknames: Chuchi stands for Susy in my country


----------



## Sammo

> Yo soy nativa de España. En una conversación entre amigos diríamos:
> "Tuve un lío con ella, pero no fue más que eso"


 
¿Es eso un uso de la palabra "lío" que sólo se entiende en España?

Si no, ¿entonces que sería una palabra o frase que sería más universal?


----------



## vignette

Sammo said:


> ¿Es eso un uso de la palabra "lío" que sólo se entiende en España?
> 
> Si no, ¿entonces que sería una palabra o frase que sería más universal?


 
No he dicho que *sólo *se entiende en España, digo que cualquier español lo entendería, que no es lo mismo... Puede que también lo entiendan en Sudamérica.

En cualquier caso, lo que seguramente se entendería en *cualquier *comunidad hispano-hablante sería la palabra "*aventura*".
Ejemplo: "Tuve una aventura con ella"


----------



## Lusobe

Otras posibilidades son "relación amorosa" (que suena bastante formal) y "amorío" (que quizás resulte hasta anticuado en algunos países).


----------



## Sammo

> No he dicho que *sólo *se entiende en España


 
Bueno, no he dicho yo que usted dijo eso. 

¿Y aventura no también significa "affair" como cuando alguien de una pareja le engaña a su amante?


----------



## vignette

"aventura" y "affair" significan lo mismo. El que haya un engaño o infidelidad sólo depende de si algunos de los implicados tiene pareja.
Pero no por decir "Tuve una aventura con ella" implica que haya una infidelidad de por medio.
Espero que entiendas lo que digo, si prefieres puedo escribirlo en inglés


----------



## chinesegirl

vignette said:


> Neither "chucha" nor "chuchi" means anything in spanish. It seems to me to be a latin-american expression but they're not used in Spain


 
I think I heard that from two guys from Islas Canarias !
Chuacha maybe


----------



## vignette

oohhh, ok.
People from Islas Canarias have, appart from Spanish, another language, as people from Cataluña and also from Valencia.
Actually you're right; they use a lot of words with /ch/ and /gu/ sounds.
I'm not form Islas Canarias but I guess it means something like "guy", "man", "boy", etc, as in "Hey boy, how are you?"
Anyway, if you want to speak spanish don't use those words from Islas Canarias because they were only understood there. Look at me, I'm Spanish and I don't know what they mean!!!


----------



## Sammo

> "aventura" y "affair" significan lo mismo. El que haya un engaño o infidelidad sólo depende de si algunos de los implicados tiene pareja.


 
O sea, que "aventura" pueden significar "affair" o "fling" pero todo depende en el contexto.


----------



## vignette

Exactly. Todo depende *del *contexto


----------



## Mirlo

chinesegirl said:


> THANK YOU VIGNETTE!
> To Vignette again>>
> I heard some people called my friend ( a boy ) Chucha, Chuchi( I don't know if I spell right ), I don't think it is an offending word, and sounds like a nick.
> Can you tell me what does it mean?


 

Chucha in my country is like:
1) f&%%# (like in México "chingas")
2) the "part" of a woman

I also think that It means something in other countries,
Chile;
 Ay chucha ! Olvidé que tenía una cita con el doctor
- (Al golpearse un codo) "Ay chucha, me dolió"

But also you could use that word in order to send someone to any place so far, example:
- Ándate a la chucha ! 
Is similar to say "Vete al diablo o al infierno".

saludos,


----------



## juandiego

I have an uncle called *Jesús* and his nickname is *chuchi*. He is from Ávila (Spain) and although it is not very usual, it is not a very strange nickname for Jesús.

About *Estaba sólo tonteando con ella*, in my opinion, it doesn't imply a sexual relation whatsoever, just that he was just playing with her as if seducing her, but there was not anything more than words.


----------



## e.ma

"Tuvimos un rollito, pero sólo un rollito"

"A fling" = "Un rollito" = untranscending contact


----------



## zcircus

En Venezuela 'they had a fling' se traduciria como 'tuvieron un juju'. 
" I had a fling with her, but it was just a fling " seria: 'Tuve un juju con ella, pero fue solo un resuelve'. (of course this is Venezuelan, and coloquial/slang)


----------



## Tolle_Lege

Que tal cuando la palabra "fling" se refiere a una persona? Entonces como lo traducirian?

Por ejemplo: "One of Charlotte's *flings*, Michael, told her to be..."

Es decir, que palabra se usa para describir a la persona con quien uno se enrolla durante una noche? 

"Uno de los ... de Charlotte, Michael, le dijo que fuera..." 

Que palabra uso? Amante, no. Novio, no. 

Mil gracias!


----------



## Mirlo

Tolle_Lege said:


> Que tal cuando la palabra "fling" se refiere a una persona? Entonces como lo traducirian?
> 
> Por ejemplo: "One of Charlotte's *flings*, Michael, told her to be..."
> 
> Es decir, que palabra se usa para describir a la persona con quien uno se enrolla durante una noche?
> 
> "Uno de los ... de Charlotte, Michael, le dijo que fuera..."
> 
> Que palabra uso? Amante, no. Novio, no.
> 
> Mil gracias!


No se en otros países, pero en Panamá lo llamamos "aventuras"

*Una de las aventuras de Charlotte, Michael, le dijo que.......*

Espero ayude,
Saludos,


----------



## Cracker Jack

Tolle_Lege said:


> Que tal cuando la palabra "fling" se refiere a una persona? Entonces como lo traducirian?
> 
> Por ejemplo: "One of Charlotte's *flings*, Michael, told her to be..."
> 
> Es decir, que palabra se usa para describir a la persona con quien uno se enrolla durante una noche?
> 
> "Uno de los ... de Charlotte, Michael, le dijo que fuera..."
> 
> Que palabra uso? Amante, no. Novio, no.
> 
> Mil gracias!


 
En España se utiliza la palabra *rollo.*

Sólo una aclaración. ¿Es correcto decir que una aventura amorosa se traduce como ''love affair''?


----------



## Mirlo

Cracker Jack said:


> En España se utiliza la palabra *rollo.*
> 
> Sólo una aclaración. ¿Es correcto decir que una aventura amorosa se traduce como ''love affair''?


 
Si creo que si, se me olvidó mencionar que cuando es corta como "fling" le decimos "aventurita".
De: Word reference:
(relación amorosa — pasajera) *fling;*
Cuando es ilícita = affair


Saludos,


----------



## bgiorno

Para agregar a este hilo viejito, *'to have a fling' *en Argentina se lo conoce como *'echarse una canita al aire',* dicho formalmente, tener una aventura amorosa.
                                                                                            Saludos.


----------



## Heaven's_Girl

vignette said:


> Exactly. Todo depende *del *contexto



pero las dos formas implican sexo?


----------



## JennyTW

vignette said:


> oohhh, ok.
> People from Islas Canarias have, appart from Spanish, another language, as people from Cataluña and also from Valencia.
> Actually you're right; they use a lot of words with /ch/ and /gu/ sounds.
> I'm not form Islas Canarias but I guess it means something like "guy", "man", "boy", etc, as in "Hey boy, how are you?"
> Anyway, if you want to speak spanish don't use those words from Islas Canarias because they were only understood there. Look at me, I'm Spanish and I don't know what they mean!!!



What other language do they speak in the Canaries apart from Spanish? It's the first I've heard of it, and I've been there several times. 

Or do you mean dialect, just as there is a dialect in Andalucia, with different accents and vocabulary ("no digas pegos", as they would say here)?


----------



## stefiice

Bueno, este tema es de ya hace bastante tiempo pero me gustaría agregar algo para futura referencia.
Arriba mencionaban 'lío' como una opción pero creo que esto sólo funcionaría en España, no en Latinoamérica, seguramente hay otros países que lo entiendan pero por lo menos en México no lo entenderíamos (yo tardé en entenderlo cuando estuve de intercambio).

Creo que 'romance' puede ser una buena traducción para 'fling' cuando se hable de una relación sin mucho compromiso pero en la que no existe un engaño o infidelidad de alguna de las partes a otra persona. Pero como ya mencionaron, todo depende del contexto.


----------



## Mirlo

stefiice said:


> Bueno, este tema es de ya hace bastante tiempo pero me gustaría agregar algo para futura referencia.
> Arriba mencionaban 'lío' como una opción pero creo que esto sólo funcionaría en España, no en Latinoamérica, seguramente hay otros países que lo entiendan pero por lo menos en México no lo entenderíamos (yo tardé en entenderlo cuando estuve de intercambio).
> 
> Creo que 'romance' puede ser una buena traducción para 'fling' cuando se hable de una relación sin mucho compromiso pero en la que no existe un engaño o infidelidad de alguna de las partes a otra persona. Pero como ya mencionaron, todo depende del contexto.



Lo que pasa es que un romance puede durar años y  la palabra *fling *se usa para algo que empezó y se termino rápido, como que no era de prioridad para los involucrados ,empiezas el "romance", pero sabes que no es algo que va a durar o ser etenrno desde el principio.  en Panamá lo llamamos una Aventura/aventurita. No se como lo llamen en Mexico, pero si encuentras la palabra ... perfecto!


----------



## stefiice

Pero un romance también ¿no? Por ejemplo: "tuvieron un romance durante el verano" o "tuvieron un pequeño romance". Un romance da la idea de que aunque pueda ser más largo que una aventura, no llega a ser una relación 'formal', por así decirlo. Una aventura a *mí* me suena más a que existe una pareja y una de las partes está engañando a la otra, es decir, teniendo una aventura. Pero igual depende del contexto y por lo visto del uso en cada país y/o región .
Acá en mi ciudad es común escuchar que "tienen un free" pero es completamente coloquial y como pueden ver, al estar cerca de la frontera con Estados Unidos, está completamente influenciado por el inglés.


----------



## bgiorno

Tener un romance durante el verano es diferente a tener un _*"fling*_". _Fling_ habla de un encuentro sexual bien a lo rápido, un poco más larga que una noche amorosa. No llega tanto como un "affair". Es más una cuestión más física que romance, nadie se involucra emocionalmente. Se podría decir para sacarse el estrés entre ambos.


----------



## Mirlo

stefiice said:


> Pero un romance también ¿no? Por ejemplo: "tuvieron un romance durante el verano" o "tuvieron un pequeño romance". Un romance da la idea de que aunque pueda ser más largo que una aventura, no llega a ser una relación 'formal', por así decirlo. Una aventura a *mí* me suena más a que existe una pareja y una de las partes está engañando a la otra, es decir, teniendo una aventura. Pero igual depende del contexto y por lo visto del uso en cada país y/o región .
> Acá en mi ciudad es común escuchar que "tienen un free" pero es completamente coloquial y como pueden ver, al estar cerca de la frontera con Estados Unidos, está completamente influenciado por el inglés.



Ya veo, ¡tienes razón!


----------



## INFOJACK

Una cana al aire.


----------



## Mirlo

INFOJACK said:


> Una cana al aire.



Si me acuerdo de la frase "una canita al aire' ja ja


----------



## edelau

Tuve un lío con ella, pero sólo eso.
Tuve un lío con ella, pero nada más.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

vignette said:


> Yo soy nativa de España. En una conversación entre amigos diríamos:
> "Tuve un lío con ella, pero no fue más que eso"
> 
> Cualquier español lo entendería.



En estas latitudes no usamos lío (rollo si, tal vez) en ese sentido. "Tuve un lío con ella" significa que tuvieron problemas/pelearon/disgustaron.


----------



## Ferrol

con ella eche una cana al aire  ( echar una cana al aire is a funny expression in Spai's spanish meaning having an affair)


----------



## Ferrol

To have A fling can also be " echar una cana al aire" , a funny Spain's spanish expression.So another option could be , con ella eche una cana al aire o eche una cana al aire con ella


----------



## aommoa

evitap said:


> En estas latitudes no usamos lío (rollo si, tal vez) en ese sentido. "Tuve un lío con ella" significa que tuvieron problemas/pelearon/disgustaron.





En España se usa con ambos sentidos


----------



## Brimstone

Hola:

Tuve una aventurilla y me eché una cana al aire, son expresiones utilizadas en México para indicar, coloquialmente, el significado de I had a fling. 

Un saludo.


----------

